# Young blue tricolor does



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These does are about 2 &1/2 to 3 1/2 mo old. They aren't brownish, regardless of how the pix look.

Doe#1


Doe#1


Doe#1


Doe#2


Doe#2, lower left, older sister on right, same age sister middle top


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww moustress, theyre really pretty, they're coats look great!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad you enjoy my pix.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So just curious, what makes them a blue? They don't have the traditional steel grey fur...but seem very brown to me. Diluted black I can see, since it does appear faded, but not steel grey. So what makes them a blue tri-color vs a pied dark splash (which has that same diluted black/brown on a coffee background)?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As the text at the beginning mentions, they're looking very color distorted in the photos (she does mention they're not brown like they look). Blue tricolor is by definition a pied blue splashed. They'd be a/a B/B c*/c* d/d P/P s/s Spl. It gives you blue, a dark silver, and white.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

oh okay...it would help if I read everything! I would love to see outdoor photos of them to grasp the true color!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

candycorn: Well, it's cold here, so you don't get your wish.

These are not the kind of tricolors that match show standard by any stretch of the imagination. They are satin, so that's what accounts for what looks like black. The reflections off the satin coat give the appearance of all kind of things you shouldn't see on a blue. They have marbling and streaking and fuzzy edges to what solid areas they DO have. this line is very much still in the development phase, and I'm first trying to get healthy individuals who are blue and don't carry blue agouti, as that's not what I want, though I did produce some nice agouti/blue agouti tricolors in this same litter.

Maybe I could try taking pix near the west facing window up there in the afternoon; It's kind of crowded there right now with my potted amaryllis that are working their way up to a magnificent bloom that will relieve my cabin fever that stirs my desire to garden.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually, they have blue, lilac, silver and white....and a little chaotic mixing of all those....


----------

